# New surge on Lyft vs Old surge on Uber



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Big parade in town last night, tied up and blocked off everything for hours. Avoided it like the plague.

Parade gets over, and now it's time to venture downtown and help folks get home.

Here are simultaneous screenshots of what Lyft and Uber were offering, in exchange for braving the gridlock.

Note the lovely gas prices as well...


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

What market is that?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Portland OR

The city where young people go to retire


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

Ants in New Jersey will love it


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Wow ! A whole $3.07 to find my way through that crap?


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

I saw parade barricades once and left town. 

I’m seeing the new-style Lyft PT this fine Monday morning :-/


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

https://www.wsoctv.com/news/local/some-uber-drivers-cry-foul-over-new-pricing-policy/656456044


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Apparently the new Lyft surge model is live nationwide now. All drivers have it, no exceptions.


----------



## Dredrummond (Jun 17, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Apparently the new Lyft surge model is live nationwide now. All drivers have it, no exceptions.


Not true.....yet


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Dredrummond said:


> Not true.....yet


Then the b!tch at the hub lied to me an hour ago.

No surprise there...


----------



## Dredrummond (Jun 17, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Then the b!tch at the hub lied to me an hour ago.
> 
> No surprise there...


It's prob coming it's here in Detroit for half of the drivers

I'm on that half


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Apparently the new Lyft surge model is live nationwide now. All drivers have it, no exceptions.


Still prime time in nnj



Mista T said:


> Big parade in town last night, tied up and blocked off everything for hours. Avoided it like the plague.
> 
> Parade gets over, and now it's time to venture downtown and help folks get home.
> 
> ...


That is some serious garbage.
$3.00 and change extra. Yippee
Sad aspect is numerous drivers will still consider is great.


----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Big parade in town last night, tied up and blocked off everything for hours. Avoided it like the plague.
> 
> Parade gets over, and now it's time to venture downtown and help folks get home.
> 
> ...


Lol, the $3 zone is dark red like its atleast 100% primetime. So theyre charging the minimum twice the fare if not more and giving the driver only $3 dollars. Hey lyft? How many of these great surge rides do i have to do to pay the 2k deductable if i ever get into an accident?????


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

heynow321 said:


> https://www.wsoctv.com/news/local/some-uber-drivers-cry-foul-over-new-pricing-policy/656456044


Sure we will pay shitty even during surge. Some how this is a better experience for the driver!


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

We are stupid if we keep driving for base fares on lyft and uber. I changed to premium only last winter, when it's increased demand like that I just go into "taxi street hail" mode and get the riders that want a ride now, and are willing to pay a premium directly to the driver, screw fuber/lyft.


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

Reg lyft drivers are more busy = less bonus because request comes in.
Lux, lux black and luxsuv are less busy but can sit in the pink and wait for bonus to max out. Highest I've got is $41.03 sitting in a bonus zone that said "4.06+" in the hot pink area. Still prefer primetime on long rides tho. New bonus is good for short runs


----------



## Board (Mar 3, 2018)

Lol, surge is where us drivers make our profit.
Why complain. Without a surge anywhere.
Rideshare driver's disappear into the darkness we came from. No money in rideshare without it


----------

